
10 Spock invites available: ping me in comments - cbueno

======
bootload
_"10 spock invites" and no_ link with invites _or email address is ill-
logical. Having received personal spock invite via email is not_

having said that, here's my first impression

\- signup: email + firstname + lastname

\- find friends: plaxo, gmail, gmail, aol, yahoo, hotmail \- control identity:
works off existing social sites (myspace, linkedin, friendster sites, gmail,
yahoo & aol email)

\- log in, pwd

\- vote on if details are correct (social voting on your details?)

\- add personal info ... tags, sites, bio, name, age, dob, address

Searching: Ho hum. Lots of dead people are listed. Quick search on names I
found lots of _inflated_ cv-like & MySpace entries. Maybe thats why the _vote_
is added to allow checks & balances to occur. Laugh at people who are not me.

------
cbueno
Need a first name & last as well as your email.

or write to carlos -t- bueno -d- org if you don't wanna be an exhibitionist.

~~~
kyro
Kyro Beshay, kbeshay@gmail.com

